# Grundbelag ???



## Kleiner Teich (17. März 2009)

Hallo ertsmal ,
Ich habe einen kleinen Teich , ca. 1,60 m lang an eine von  den unterschiedlich breiten stücken ist 1,6 breit die Wassertiefe beträgt40 cm .
Es ist ein stehendes Gewässer ohne Filter , es leben ausschließlich __ Molche ( Bergmolche ) drin . Num möchte ich das gaaanze wasser , was schon unberühr seit 5 jahren dort drinne ist wechseln und das Laub heraus nehmen . Doch wenn dieser Teich jezt leer und sauber ist , nehm ich für die molche , oder evtl . kommen ein paar __ Moderlieschen hinein , einen bestimmten untergrund , wie kieß oder einfach nur Erde ?  

DANKE schonmal ,

gruß der kleine teich


----------



## axel (17. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hallo kleiner Teich

Herzlich Willkommen :Willkommen2

Also auf keinen Fall Fische in einem so flachen Teich .
Die Molche verlassen den Teich ja im Winter . Die Fische würden erfrieren .
Wenn Du Moderlischen möchtest den Teich auf 1,20 m vertiefen .
Am besten auch noch länger und breiter . 
Ich würd gewaschenen Kies als Grund nehmen oder Folie blank.
Auf keinen Fall Erde reintun.
Wenn Du die Blätter heraushohlen willst vorher soviel Teichwasser wie möglich retten und dann wieder einfüllen . Beim Blätter herausnehmen auf Lebewesen achten . Vielleicht die Blätter in Teichnähe erst mal ablagern damit die Kleinstlebewesen wieder in den Teich können..
Stell uns Doch mal bitte Dein Teich mit einem Foto vor .
Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?

Lg
axel


----------



## Christine (17. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hallo JawieheißtDudennwirklich? !

Auch von mir :Willkommen2 in der Abteilung Miniteich.

Dein Teichlein ist ja wirklich nicht besonders groß, deshalb - wie Alex schon schrieb - bei 40 cm Tiefe verzichte bitte auf die Fische, sonst hast Du spätestens nächsten Winter Fischstäbchen.

Wenn Du unbedingt saubermachen möchtest, dann schütte das Wasser nicht weg, sondern versuche das meiste zu retten, es ist für das Leben im Teich besser. Wenn Du den Schmodder vom Grund schaufelst, hab ein Auge auf alles was zappelt, Du findest bestimmt Libellenlarven und ähnliches darin.

Ich habe bei meinem Teich die beste Erfahrung mit Spielsand als Grund gemacht. Pflanzen können darin wurzeln, Bakterien können sich ansiedeln (Wasserqualität) und der Schmutz bleibt oben drauf liegen und kann abgekeschert werden. Bei Kieseln rutscht er zwischen die Rillen und Du kommst nicht mehr dran.

Stell und Deinen Teich und Dich doch mal mit ein paar Fotos vor!

Und in der Zwischenzeit: Lesen, Lesen, Lesen!


----------



## Kleiner Teich (17. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Stimmt das vorstellen  

also ich bin julian , 14 jahre alt und wohne in wuppertal  

Ich versuche mal morgen ein paar bilder zu machen falls ich die Digi. kamera von meiner Tante bekomm


----------



## Kleiner Teich (19. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hmm ... die digi. Kamera bekomm ich nicht mehr vor dem Wochende ... aber ich will samstag den teich leer machen .  Ich habe meinen Klassen , und Bio Lehrer gefragt , er hat selbst einen teich und hat gesagt , einfach alles raus dann Backsteine aufeinander stapeln das hölen endstehen und einfach einen blumentopf aus ton hineinlegen ...   
Thema Wasser ,
Er meinte alles weg , dann neues Kranwasser rein , 3 tage stehen lassen und dann die __ molche wieder rein 
ja wenns mehr nich is 

gruß julian


----------



## Christine (19. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hallo Julian,

Dein Bio-Lehrer mag ja ein toller Bio-Lehrer sein, aber ob er von Teichen wirklich Ahnung hat  Ich habe da so meine Zweifel...


----------



## Eugen (19. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hi Julian,

lass bitte das Laub drin, das ist ein ideales Versteck für die __ Molche.
Die brauchen übrigens auch viele Unterwasserpflanzen zum Verstecken.

Warum willst du denn überhaupt das ganze Wasser raustun ? 
In meinem Teich ist das schon mehr oder weniger 7 Jahre drin.
Und nein, Wasser geht nicht kaputt. 

Schönen Gruß an deinen Lehrer und frag ihn mal,was die Molche mit Ziegelsteinen und Blumentöpfen anfangen sollen 

Je weniger du an dem scheinbar "eingefahrenen" Teich rumdoktorst, desto besser ist es.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (19. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Danke für antworten aber ...

ich würde auch gerne __ Molche sehen , auserdem riecht es schon fast übel nach Modder ; er sagt das mit Backsteinen und Tonblumentopf daraufhin , das ich gefragt habe , wo sich Molche verstecken können , da es , wenn der Teich gesäubert ist nur eine Plastikschaale ist . Zum Thema fische , man kann sie doch den winter über in einem Aquarium im Keller stellen . 
Da ist mir gerade nocheine Frage eingefallen , Molche sind ja Lungenatmer brauchen sie nicht einen Landteil im Teich? Bei mir gibts keinen 

gruß julian


----------



## Kleiner Teich (19. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Julian,
> 
> Dein Bio-Lehrer mag ja ein toller Bio-Lehrer sein, aber ob er von Teichen wirklich Ahnung hat  Ich habe da so meine Zweifel...



Doch wenn du deine Zweifel hast dann sage mit bitte was ich machen soll .... ich mochte klaares Wasser , keinen geruch , doch auch das sich die __ Molche halbwegs wohlfühlen


----------



## Christine (19. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hallo Julian,

so kommen wir nicht weiter. Mach am Wochende ein paar Fotos, dann können wir Dir besser helfen.

Ein Plastikwanne nur mit Wasser drin ist kein Teich. Das ist eine Plastikwanne mit Wasser drin. Wenn Du einen Teich draus machen willst, brauchst Du auch ein paar Pflanzen und ein bisschen Substrat dafür. 

Die __ Molche verstecken sich übrigens nur im Notfall unter Wasser. Normalerweise lagern sie an Land. Jetzt suchen Sie nur Teiche (mit Pflanzen!) um zu laichen. Aber wenn keine Blätter da sind, in denen sie die Eier einwickeln können, wird das nix.

Mach das mit dem Wasser so, wie ich das oben beschrieben hab. Besorg Dir ein bisschen sauberen Sand und frag hier im Flohmarkt, ob jemand in Deiner Nähe (PLZ) ein paar Pflanzen abzugeben hat. 

Das einzige, wozu die Backsteine eventuell taugen, ist einen Ausstieg aus der Wanne zu basteln, falls nötig. Und da sind wir dann wieder bei den Fotos.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (19. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Ich mach dann Morgen mit dem Handy meines Bruders Fotos , was wollt ihr den sehen , einfach fotos aus allen perspektiven?


----------



## Kleiner Teich (20. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Soooo bilder sind fertig  

das Holzteil diente mal dazu das die igel , wenn sie in den Teich fallen wieder herauskelttern können 

So wenn ihr Bitte schnell mir sagen könntet was ich machn soll?
Ich hab mich schon so aufs aubermachen "gefreut" und hätt jezt auch keine lust morgen garrnix zu machen

güße aus wuppertal von julian


----------



## Christine (20. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hallo Julian,

da musst Du aber auf jeden Fall Hand anlegen. Da wächst ja schon der Rasen in den Teich. Der muss raus, sonst säuft er Dir im Sommer das Becken leer. Überhaupt dürfen die Pflanzen von außen ihre Wurzeln nicht da hinein stecken.

Hast Du einen Kescher? Dann hol damit mal das ganze Laub raus. Hat das Becken teilweise eine Pflanzrinne? Es sieht so aus. Die solltest Du auch nutzen. Und die Igelleiter sollte auch wieder installiert werden, die macht Sinn. 

Kann es sein, dass da mal ein kleiner Bachlauf war? Überleg Dir, ob Du den restaurieren möchtest. Dann brauchst Du aber eine kleine Pumpe. Es hätte den Vorteil, dass Du keine Mücken züchtest.

Dann besorgst Du Dir etwas Sand (vielleicht hab Ihr ja einen Maurer in der Familie oder Bekannschaft). Da hinein setzt Du dann die Pflanzen in die Pflanzrinne. Und ein bisschen was kippst Du auf den Grund. Das Wasser zu wechseln ist wohl kaum nötig, aber was bei der Aktion verlorgen geht, musst Du ersetzen.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (20. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Okay danke ,
ja da war mal ein bachlauf , da neben ist nochein kleinerer teich wenn der vom regen voll lief ( von der regenrinne des hauses ) Lief er voll und dann zum großen teich und von da aus in eine wassertonne . doch der kleine teich ist abgesackt ( kA warum) Und damit auf gleicher höhe wie der große .

wie bekomm ich klaares wasser ? 

ACHJA und sand für pflanzen ?? ; das stimmt übrigens mit dieser rionne wo pflanzen reinkommen
und den sand im ganzen teich oder nur in der rinne verteilen Und bestimmter sand?


----------



## Christine (20. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*



Kleiner Teich schrieb:


> doch der kleine teich ist abgesackt ( kA warum)


Vermutlich unterspült oder Grüße vom Maulwurf.



Kleiner Teich schrieb:


> wie bekomm ich klaares wasser ?



Schatz, Dein Wasser sieht doch klar aus. Sieh erstmal zu, dass die ganzen alten Blätter rauskommen. Und die Wurzeln. Und schmeiß keine Erde rein.



Kleiner Teich schrieb:


> ACHJA und sand für pflanzen ?? ; das stimmt übrigens mit dieser rinne wo pflanzen reinkommen
> und den sand im ganzen teich oder nur in der rinne verteilen Und bestimmter sand?


Verlegesand ist gut (vielleicht macht ja jemand seine Terrasse), Du kannst Dir auch im Baumarkt einen Sack Spielsand holen.

Nur keinen Dreck irgendwo aus der Sandkiste oder so. Und ich würd auch auf den Boden unten so 5 cm reintun. Erstens wird das Ganze heller und man kann besser schauen, wer da rumkrabbelt, zweitens mögen die wasserfreundlichen Bakterien das gerne.

Ganz wichtig: Keine Blumenerde oder so was!

Und vergiss nicht, zwischendurch neue Fotos zu machen, damit ich sehen kann, was Du geschafft hast!


----------



## Kleiner Teich (21. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

So war heute Morgen schon fleisig , habe ein paar Eimer Wasser rausgeschöpft und dann das ganze laub rausgefischt . Dabei habe ich den ganzen schlamm aufgewirbelt . Der legt sich ja wieder . Soll ich jezt einfach Sand hinzugeben?

Sagen wirs so , was sind die nähsten arbeis schritte


----------



## Kleiner Teich (21. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hab n paar bilder die ich beim vorherigen beitrag nich mitschicken konnte 
Teich beim entlauben , gülle kommt hoch und der teich stinkt
 


 

Mein hund hilft mit 
 

Meine __ Molche


----------



## Christine (21. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hi Julian,

also der braune Schmodder muss schon raus. Das ist prima Dünger für die Büsche.

Den Sand erst rein, wenn der Dreck raus ist. Also __ Nase zu und durch


----------



## Kleiner Teich (21. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Julian,
> 
> also der braune Schmodder muss schon raus. Das ist prima Dünger für die Büsche.
> 
> Den Sand erst rein, wenn der Dreck raus ist. Also __ Nase zu und durch



Äh wie bekomm ich diesen feinen schlamm raus ??

Edit : War heute im OBi und haben ich glaube 50 kilo sand und 4 wasserpflanzen gekauft
 

Die sind ja in erde , doch ich soll ja keine erde im teich tuhen , was Nun?? Normalerweiße tuht man doch diese kübel rein und fertich


----------



## Kleiner Teich (21. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Soooooo  , 
habe nun alles gülle raus , inkl dem wasser , einen anderen weg wusste ich nit 
das sah dann so aus 
 
dann den Sand hinein

 

und dann erstmal ein paar Gießkannen Kranwasser ; Da es morgen regnen soll haben wir die Regenrinne , an einem schlauch angeschlossen der in den Teich führt .
     
ich Hoffe es friet nicht die nacht , da die __ molche schon drinne sind :beeten

habe aber die igelleiter reingetahn sodass auch die molche an land können


----------



## Kleiner Teich (22. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Heute Morgen musste ich feststellen das 5 ich glaube von 8 Molchen in den schlauch der von der Regenrinne abgeht geklettert sind , dies hab ich Heute morgen beim Testen der Regenrinne-zum-Teich bemerkt als Plötzlich 5 __ Molche wie bei einer Wasserrutsche rausgespühLt kamen .

Kann es sein das die ganze aktion unnütz war?


----------



## Christine (22. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hi Julian,

nein, warum. __ Molche gehen gern spazieren. Erst wenn sie mit der Eiablage beginnen, bleiben die Weibchen in dem Tümpel, bis sie fertig sind. Unsere Miss Molly welchselt auch öfter zwischen den Teichen hin und her. Vielleicht wollten sie abwarten, bis sich der Sand wieder gesetzt hat. 

Hast Du auch Unterwasserpflanzen eingebracht? __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest? (Ist noch schwer zu bekommen, ich weiß.)


----------



## Kleiner Teich (22. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hi Julian,
> 
> 
> 
> Hast Du auch Unterwasserpflanzen eingebracht? __ Hornkraut oder __ Wasserpest? (Ist noch schwer zu bekommen, ich weiß.)




Ich habe nur welche die am ufer kommen , mit erde


----------



## Christine (22. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hi Julian,

ja - das ist ein Problem. Die Erde ist für Deinen kleinen Teich nicht so gut. Sie ist sehr nahrhaft und wird wahrscheinlich für jede Menge Algen sorgen. Andererseits sehe ich da auch Pflanzen, die lieber etwas oberhalb des Wasserspiegels stehen. Die Primel zum Beispiel. Damit würde ich eher den Rand des Bachlaufs bepflanzen, so das sie nur sporadisch Wasser bekommen und nicht ständig nasse Füsse haben. Die Erde wurde ich versuchen, vorsichtig abzubrausen. Ist nicht so einfach, wenn die Pflanzen schon große Wurzelballen haben, aber Du kriegst das schon hin.

Ich hatte Dir ja schon einmal geraten, hier im Flohmarkt nachzufragen, ob jemand in Deiner Nähe Pflanzen abzugeben hat. Vielleicht hast Du Glück. Nur fragen musst Du schon.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (23. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Juhu ;
Heute ist das becken sogut wie voll , der regen hat es befüllt 

Ich kenne das verhalten von bergmolchen nicht , aber heute morgen hatte ich einen schrecken , als ich mein hund in den wald hinter unserem garten schickte , sah ich einen molch leblos herumschwebend im wasser , es sah aus als ob er tot wär , er rührte sich nicht ... dann nahm ich einen stock und wirbelte neben ihn das wasser auf , dann schwamm er ganz normal an den grund ... was war los mit ihr? / IHM  

bis dann  :smoki


----------



## Christine (23. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hi Julian,

vielleicht war ihm kalt, dann sind sie etwas träge. Oder er hat darauf gewartet, dass ein Frühstück vorbeischwimmt


----------



## Nymphaion (27. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

__ Molche sind faule Socken, das ist alles. Ausserdem stellen sie sich bei Gefahr immer als erstes tot.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (27. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Achso ...
habe grade die Wasserpestpflanzen von meinem Opa ins Wasser getan . Aber nur in der schnelle , genauer mach ich es wenn das Wetter mitspielt . 

Da kommt mir gerade eine Frage auf , es fallen immer Blätter in den schönen klaren Teich , wie soll ich die wieder herausholen wenn ich sie nicht immer von oben abkeschern kann ?? sonst sinken sie an den Grund und dort machen sie kein schönes Bild !

Das Wasser ist dank des Sands sehr klar und man kann gucken , wer dort unten rumkrabbelt . 

vorher :
 

Nachher :
 


 Damit einen dicken  an Blumenelse !!


----------



## Christine (27. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Hallo Julian,

danke , aber die  meiste Arbeit hast Du ja wohl gemacht.

Wenn Du die Blätter nicht abkeschern kannst, lass sie ruhig liegen. Es bringt sonst zuviel Unruhe. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Deine __ Molche bald an die Familienplanung gehen 

Wenn es zuviel wird, versuch sie im Herbst rauszupulen. Aber immer schön auf Kleintiere wie Libellenlarven achten. Und auf Babymolche  natürlich.

Und vergiß bitte nicht, zu berichten, wie es  mit Deinem Teich weitergeht.


----------



## Kleiner Teich (27. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo Julian,
> 
> danke , aber die  meiste Arbeit hast Du ja wohl gemacht.
> 
> ...



Na klar geht es weiter  
soll ich ein neues Tehma aufmachen? weil der Grundbelag ja jezt Sand , und damit geklärt ist !
Wir versuchen jezt vieleicht den bachlauf zu aktivieren .... Fotos folgen !


----------



## Christine (27. März 2009)

*AW: Grundbelag ???*

Ja, wenn Du jetzt was anderes machst. Mach doch einen Thread auf "Julians Teich"...


----------

